
How I'm writing my book using Vim, Git and Ruby - chrismdp
http://chrismdp.github.com/2010/11/how-im-writing-my-book-using-git-and-ruby/
======
raju
It seems the OP likes his Vim, Git and Ruby. I have found Org-Mode to be very
useful when writing articles. With support for rich text, hyper-links as well
the ability to export to HTML (with a TOC, and the ability to pull in your
custom CSS/JS files) it makes for a very nice editor. If you are doing Ruby
code snippets, Org-Babel works pretty well too.

Again, not picking on the OP's tool-kit. Figured I would throw out another
alternative.

~~~
chrismdp
Org-Mode looks nice. One of the best things about posting your own ideas up is
that you find out about all the other cool tools out there!

------
Anon84
LaTeX is your friend...

~~~
chrismdp
Yeah, I thought about using LaTeX. I've certainly used it a lot in the past,
but became quite frustrated with the weird syntax and difficulty extending.
Plus its a 1.2GiB download on OSX.

I may well generate latex as an output format as a first formatting step.

~~~
spahl
There is a smaller package (92M) which is often enough:

<http://www.tug.org/mactex/morepackages.html>
[http://mirror.ctan.org/systems/mac/mactex/mactex-
basic.pkg.z...](http://mirror.ctan.org/systems/mac/mactex/mactex-
basic.pkg.zip)

~~~
chrismdp
Awesome: that's really useful! thanks!

------
yatsyk
glyph (<http://github.com/h3rald/glyph>) looks very promising for books
writing

~~~
chrismdp
Hmm, that's cool. The new syntax puts me off somewhere, but this could form a
good basis.

~~~
yatsyk
I'm still in procrastination mode and haven't tried glyph but it seems that
textile and markdown are supported.

~~~
chrismdp
Looks like Markdown is only supported inline rather than a first class
citizen. I think I'm after something lighter-weight than this, but I won't
know until I come to try and write the publishing stuff :)

------
zdw
To throw another option out there, try Pandoc:
<http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>

Uses Markdown, converts to everything, written in Haskell.

------
steveklabnik
This is absolutely fantastic, and quite possibly really useful...

~~~
chrismdp
Thanks. Been looking for a ruby like syntax to do text formatting for a while.
Time to create one, I guess!

